# Eulersche Zahl



## redbuttler (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, bei dem ich wircklich nicht weiterkomme!

Und zwar will ich mit einem Java Programm schreiben, dass die Eulersche Zahl Annäherungsweise berechnet.

Die eulersche Zahl wird folgendermaßen angenähert: 1+ x/1! + x^2/2! + x^3/3! +...

Jetzt will ich zum Beisipiel 16 Iterationen durchführen mit der methode...

=>   double euler(double x)   

Da hier nur geholfen wird, wenn man schon selbst ein bisschen über das Problem nachgedacht hat, hier mein "Ansatz":



```
class Euler{


static double exp(double x) {

   

}

public static void main(String[] args) {




	}


}
```

Wie ihr seht, habe ich  keine Ahnung, wie ich das Problem angehen sollte,ich wäre wircklich dankbar, wenn mir jemand wenigstens einen kleinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl geben könnte
Danke schonmal
Gruß

Gruß


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. Januar 2008)

Was bedeutet der Exponent? Die Zahl wird so oft multipliziert, wie der Exponent groß ist. Sprich: bei x^5 rechnest du x*x*x*x*x. Du multiplizierst die Zahl also 4 mal mit sich selbst.

Desweiteren brauchst du eine Fakultätsfunktion. Ist auch nicht so schwer.

Mit der Eulerschen Zahl genauso. Der Zähler für Bruch und Exponent ist ja immer gleich.


```
static double euler(double zahl, int iterations) {
 double tmp = 1;

 for(int i = 1; i <= iterations; i++) {
  tmp += exp(zahl, i) / fak(i);
 }

}
```


----------



## lernen.2007 (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich glaube du bist Anfänger, deshalb habe ich auch ein Anfänger Code geschrieben.

```
public class Euler {
 
    /**
     * 1+ x/1! + x^2/2! + x^3/3! +..
     * @param x
     * @return
     */
    
    public double exp(double x, int iterations) {
        double ergebnis = 0.0;
        
        for(int i = 1; i <= iterations; i++)             
            ergebnis += Math.pow(x,i)/this.fakultät(i);
         return 1+ergebnis;
    }
 
    public double fakultät(int zahl) {
        int fakultaet = 1;
        
        for(int i = 1; i <= zahl; ++i) {
            fakultaet = fakultaet * i;
        }
        return fakultaet;
    }
    
    
    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        Euler euler = new Euler();
        System.out.println("ergebnis ist:" + euler.exp(3,5));
 
    }
 
}
```


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. Januar 2008)

Variablen nach Typ zu benennen und Variablen wie Funktionen zu benennen, finde ich äußerst zweifelhaft. Umlaute in Funktionsnamen auch.

Das mit Math.Pow ist ein guter Ansatz, wusste gar nicht, dass es das gibt. 

Ansonsten natürlich richtig.


----------



## redbuttler (7. Januar 2008)

hallo,

danke erstmal für die Antworte, noch 2 Fragen:


was bedeutet dieses "this" => this.fakultaet(i);

und

=> euler =new euler();


Gruß


----------



## lernen.2007 (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

mit this verweist du hier auf die Methode fakultaet innerhalb der Klasse Euler. Damit ist sichergestellt, dass nur die Methode innerhalb die Klasse Euler sonst keine andere Methode aufgerufen wird.

Mit euler = new Euler(); Damit legst du ein Instanz von die Klasse Euler an. An deiner Stelle werde ich mit "java ist auch eine insel 6.0" die Grundlagen durchlesen. Sowas musst du ja wissen.

Gruß
lernen.2007


----------



## redbuttler (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo

ja schon, klar muss ich das (irgendwann) wissen, ich studiere geoinformatik und wir waren noch nicht bei objektorientierter Programmierung bis jetzt lief mir "this" auch noch nicht über den Weg, es geht bei dem Beispiel jedenfalls  ja auch ohne das "this"

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier wäre es sinnvoll, die Fakultät nicht bei jeder Iteration neu zu berechnen:


```
public double exp(double x, int iterations) {
    double result = 1.0;
    double xpow = 1.0;
    double fac = 1.0;

     for (int i = 1; i <= iterations; ++i) {
            xpow *= x;
            fac *= i;
            result += xpow/fac;
     }

     return result;
}
```

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Ivka (13. Januar 2008)

Hi hab darüber ein Projekt geschrieben es sind insgesamt 340Zeilen Coding. Sucht dir das raus was Du brauchst.

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.geom.Line2D;
import java.awt.event.*;

//
// Lösen von Differentialgleichungen mittels Euler´sche Verfahren
class Differential extends JFrame {

  public JTextField Feld1,Feld2,Feld3,Feld4,Feld5,Feld6,Feld7,Feld8,Feld9,Feld10,Feld11;
  public JButton Berechnen,Einlesen,Speichern,Grafik,Schließen;

  static double[] t;
  static double[] y;
  static double a0,ai,bi,lamda,h;

  public int Schritte;
  public static JFrame zeichnung;

  public double untere,obere,y0;

  
    
  //Eingabefenster
  public Differential()
  {
    this.setTitle("EULER VERFAHREN VON SERKAN UND IVANA");
    this.getContentPane().setLayout(null);
    

    //Textfelder
    Feld1= new JTextField("0");
    Feld1.setBounds(270,40,120,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(Feld1);

    Feld2= new JTextField("26");
    Feld2.setBounds(270,80,120,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(Feld2);

    Feld3= new JTextField("1");
    Feld3.setBounds(270,120,120,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(Feld3);

    Feld4= new JTextField("100");
    Feld4.setBounds(270,160,120,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(Feld4);

    Feld5= new JTextField("0");
    Feld5.setBounds(150,230,30,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(Feld5);

    Feld6= new JTextField("20");
    Feld6.setBounds(240,230,30,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(Feld6);

    Feld8 = new JTextField("1");
    Feld8.setBounds(150,270,30,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(Feld8);

    Feld9= new JTextField("1");
    Feld9.setBounds(240,270,30,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(Feld9);

    //Labels
    JLabel label2 = new JLabel ("Untere Grenze:");
    label2.setBounds(170,40,120,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(label2);

    JLabel label3 = new JLabel ("Obere Grenze:");
    label3.setBounds(170,80,120,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(label3);

    JLabel label4 = new JLabel ("Y_0:");
    label4.setBounds(225,120,120,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(label4);

    JLabel label5 = new JLabel ("Schritte:");
    label5.setBounds(200,160,120,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(label5);

    JLabel label6 = new JLabel ("a(0)=");
    label6.setBounds(120,230,30,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(label6);

    JLabel label8 = new JLabel ("a(i)=");
    label8.setBounds(210,230,50,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(label8);

    JLabel label10 = new JLabel ("b(i)=");
    label10.setBounds(120,270,30,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(label10);

    JLabel label11 = new JLabel ("lamda=");
    label11.setBounds(190,270,50,23);
    this.getContentPane().add(label11);

    //Buttons
    Berechnen = new JButton ("Berechnen");
    Berechnen.setSize(130,22);
    Berechnen.setLocation (10,40);
    Berechnen.addActionListener(new KnopfAktion());
    this.getContentPane().add(Berechnen);

    Speichern = new JButton ("Speichern");
    Speichern.setSize(130,22);
    Speichern.setLocation (10,80);
    Speichern.addActionListener(new KnopfAktion());
    this.getContentPane().add(Speichern);

    Einlesen =new JButton ("Einlesen");
    Einlesen.setSize(130,22);
    Einlesen.setLocation (10,120);
    Einlesen.addActionListener(new KnopfAktion());
    this.getContentPane().add(Einlesen);

    Grafik =new JButton ("Grafik");
    Grafik.setSize(130,20);
    Grafik.setLocation (10,160);
    Grafik.addActionListener(new KnopfAktion()); //Quelle,Ereignisse
    this.getContentPane().add(Grafik);
    
    Schließen =new JButton ("Schließen");
    Schließen.setSize(130,20);
    Schließen.setLocation(10,200);
    Schließen.addActionListener(new KnopfAktion());
    this.getContentPane().add(Schließen);
    

    //Fenster schliessen
    this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

  }
  
  public double f(  double t, double y)
  {
         double ergebnis_b=0, ergebnis_a=0;

        for(int i=1; i<=3; i=i+1)//b(t)
      {
        ergebnis_b=ergebnis_b+ai*Math.pow(t, i);
      }
      double bm=ergebnis_b*Math.exp(-lamda*t);

      for(int i=1; i<=4; i=i+1)//a(t)
      {
        ergebnis_a=ergebnis_a+a0*Math.pow(t, i);
      }
      double am=ergebnis_a+bi*Math.cos(t);

      return bm-am*y;

   }
  

  // Listener   
     class KnopfAktion implements ActionListener //OHR
     
     {
       public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
       {
       //Rufe für alle Knöpfe die Funktion auf
         berechnung(e);
        
       }
     }

    public  void berechnung (ActionEvent e) 
        {
          if (e.getActionCommand()==Berechnen.getText())
          {
            //Strings werden in Double und Integer umgewandelt
            a0= Double.parseDouble(Feld5.getText());
            ai= Double.parseDouble(Feld6.getText());
            bi= Double.parseDouble(Feld8.getText());
            lamda= Double.parseDouble(Feld9.getText());

            untere = Double.parseDouble (Feld1.getText());
            obere = Double.parseDouble (Feld2.getText());
            y0 = Double.parseDouble (Feld3.getText());
            Schritte = Integer.parseInt (Feld4.getText());

         
            // Berechnung und ausgabe
            h = (obere-untere)/Schritte;

            t= new double[Schritte+2];
            y= new double[Schritte+2];
           
            t[0]=untere;
            y[0]=y0;
            
            for (int i=0; i<=Schritte; i++)
          {
             
             t[i+1]=t[i] + h;
             y[i+1]=y[i] + h*(f(t[i],y[i]));
            
             System.out.println(" Punkt in X Achse: " + t[i]);
             System.out.println(" Punkt in Y Achse: " + y[i]+"  i="+i);
         
              
            }  

          }

          if(e.getActionCommand()==Schließen.getText())
          {System.exit(0);}
        
        
        if (e.getActionCommand()==Speichern.getText())
        {

        
       
          //Eingabewertespeichern
        
           try
           { DataOutputStream dos = new DataOutputStream (
                     new FileOutputStream ("Einlesen.txt"));
                     
                dos.writeDouble (a0);
                dos.writeDouble (ai);
                dos.writeDouble (bi);
                dos.writeDouble (lamda);
                dos.writeDouble (untere);
                dos.writeDouble (obere);
                dos.writeDouble (y0);
                dos.writeInt (Schritte);
                  

                      dos.close( );

            } 
           catch (IOException b) 
                       {System.out.println("Fehler beim Erstellen der 2. Datei");           }
          

        
        }
        
        if (e.getActionCommand()==Einlesen.getText())
        {
        // Einlesen der Daten
           
  
                                
                try
                {  DataInputStream dis = new DataInputStream (
                          new FileInputStream ("Einlesen.txt") );

                      
                Feld5.setText(String.valueOf(dis.readDouble()));
                Feld6.setText(String.valueOf(dis.readDouble()));
                Feld8.setText(String.valueOf(dis.readDouble()));
                Feld9.setText(String.valueOf(dis.readDouble()));
                Feld1.setText(String.valueOf(dis.readDouble()));
                Feld2.setText(String.valueOf(dis.readDouble())); 
                Feld3.setText(String.valueOf(dis.readDouble())); 
                Feld4.setText(String.valueOf(dis.readInt())); 
                
                
                dis.close();

                  
                   }
                  catch (IOException z)
                   { System.out.println("Fehler beim Lesen der Datei"); }
                 

                  
        }
        

        
      // Grafik erzeugen
        if (e.getActionCommand()==Grafik.getText())
        {

            zeichnung.setVisible(true);
        }
        

        }

        
     class DrawPanel extends JPanel
    {
      
        
     
     public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
      {

        super.paintComponent(g);
        Graphics2D grafik=(Graphics2D)g;
        

        
        for(int i=0; i<t.length-1; i++)
        {grafik.draw(new Line2D.Double(t[i]*50, (-1*(y[i]))+800,t[i+1]*50, (-1*(y[i+1]))+800));
        }
      
     }
    } 
     //Fenster Grafik erstellen
    public Differential(Integer best)
  {
    this.setTitle("Grafik");
    Toolkit kit = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit();
    Dimension screenSize=kit.getScreenSize();
    this.setSize(screenSize.width, screenSize.height);

      DrawPanel panel = new DrawPanel();
    Container contentPane=getContentPane();
      contentPane.add(panel);
  }
  
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {

  JFrame fenster = new Differential();
  fenster.setSize(450,350);
  fenster.setLocation(400,200);
  fenster.setVisible(true);
  fenster.setResizable(false);
  
  zeichnung = new Differential(2);

  }

}
```


----------

